# has anyone gotten the cheap pocket diapers from China on ebay?



## ktgrok (Jun 19, 2008)

The prices seem to good to be true!


----------



## iOliver (Aug 18, 2010)

I haven't but, Someone I follow on Youtube has, here's a video of hers and she shows the diapers she got on ebay from china and gives the link to the seller:


----------



## sharkysmom (Aug 27, 2009)

I bought 20 Kawaii Baby one size pocket diapers and 40 inserts for $120 on Ebay, they are holding up better then my Bum Genius!!! Totally worth it if you ask me, the only things is that they are velcro and on a few I had to resew the long strip on after about six months of use(heavy use) not difficult though.


----------



## terese17 (Dec 5, 2006)

kawaii diapers are not chinese. I have the kawaii diapers and i have some that are labeled sweet doll baby but are not really, they are cheap pocket diapers from china. however, I also have some flip and some bumgenius and some kushies. As far as wear, they are all fine except for the kushies. The kawaii diapers are either us or canadian made i dont remember


----------



## harli (Mar 17, 2010)

Do you mean cool a baby? I have that brand. They didn't fit my dd when she was small. It was not a problem with the diaper, she just needed a smaller thigh opening. By the time she was 10 months or so they fit her great and I actually prefer them over my fuzzi bunz. The fleece isn't as nice in the coolababy's but they are VERY trim.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

There are lots of different ebay diapers... We have Coolababies and are happy with them. DS was already 12 months old when we got them, so we have had them for about 13 months and he needed the big setting right away, he is in size 3-4t. My friend couldn't use them til her baby was 4 months old, then they fit her son.
They hold up great in the wash (hot/cold wash) and dryer, and their inner microfleece is super soft. I also have some Nubunz and they are about to give up (velcro, elastic, some PUL peeled - and those are made in West Virginia!). Coolababies are nice and I will get more of the Bamboo Coolababies for the new baby in girlie colors.


----------



## oregonduck (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm guessing you mean Sunbaby diapers? I've read both good and bad about them. The lady who makes Sunbaby is a regular poster on BabyCenter's cloth diaper board. I've never tried them because I use prefolds and covers though.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terese17*
> 
> kawaii diapers are not chinese.


they most certainly are. their own website says as much.


----------



## MommyLibrarian (Aug 18, 2011)

The "cheapie" ebaby chinese diapers are sold under several different brand names but the ones sold on ebay usually don't have a label unless it is listed as that Brand in the auction. I have 1 of those. They are similar to Kawaii, CoolaBaby, Sunbaby, AlvaBaby. Each are slightly different as the "branded" ones have modified the basic pattern in some way to make it a Branded diaper. I also use Comfy Rumps. Comfy Rumps and Kawaii are MADE IN CHINA but distributed by WAHM companies in Canada. Coolababy, Sunbaby and Alvababy are MADE IN CHINA and Distributed by WAHM companies IN CHINA. All of these companies do sell and ship internationally. Kawaii also sells to other retailers who sell online.

I hope this clears it helps. Yes, for the price, they are good diapers.


----------



## Amanda_Reyasmom (Feb 5, 2010)

I tried the Sunbaby 3.0 and didn't love them. I did Love the 4.0  A LOT.. I'm also a fan of Kawaii, they're very sturdy and I'm confident that they'll last through more than one baby. Buying used is always a great option, too. Although I'm finding most of my stash is WAHM diapers.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 22, 2011)

I got one for 99 cents before (without an insert) it is babyland brand. It works fine. I don't know how it will hold up though. Kawaii diapers are the best value in my opinion. The bamboo mom label ones are awesome.


----------



## jewel1288 (May 6, 2011)

If you're referring to sunbabies, a friend of mine loves hers. I just can't do the polyester/microfiber blend. The material is toxic and releases cancer causing carcinogens. If you're looking for a leak-proof and affordable alternative. I would suggest www.greenmountaindiapers.com I use their organic prefolds and www.tinybirdsorganics.com for the machine washable organic wool covers. I don't use anything else!  I also have only had ONE blow out with this diapering system and NO red marks. I love it more than anything else I've tried. Oh, and tinybirdsorganics.com offers FREE shipping all the time. 

best of luck.


----------



## tincia (Aug 9, 2011)

Giggle life diapers are good, i bought a dozen pocket diapers with two dozen inserts for $73. They also have bamboo which r more money. You can get them on ebay or just go to their website.


----------

